# The Clan of the Duck



## Retsu (Sep 28, 2008)

For fans of this Rugrats episode (also known as the _greatest episode of a cartoon ever_).

We discuss Rugrats in here because we can.

*Members:
*

Retsu
Kratos Aurion
Walker
Flareth
Dinru


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 28, 2008)

_Yes._

The hora... the hora! :D

The scope of the club seems rather limited, though (awesome as it is). Would general discussion of Rugrats itself be acceptable?


----------



## Retsu (Sep 28, 2008)

Sure thing.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 28, 2008)

in b4 verne

Rugrats remains awesome


----------



## Flareth (Sep 30, 2008)

I remember Rugrats (Well, who could forget). Join please :D.


----------



## Dinru (Oct 1, 2008)

:D

Rugrats are love <3 Join?


----------



## Flora (Oct 1, 2008)

I remember that episode. ^^

May I join?


----------



## Zeph (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a terrible representation of a Scottish accent :/

I suppose I'll join anyway. I used to love this.


----------

